# Maybe a familiar problem: Palm Desktop



## SpacePhys (Dec 9, 2005)

I have both a Palm IIIC (serial cradle) and a Palm Tungsten E (USB). I can synch both with no problem; same with installing apps. BUT, desktop doesn't work. It starts--the splash screen appears, and then nothing. Ctrl-Alt-Del shows the palm.exe process, and using no cycles, and from that screen I can stop the process.

I have been searching for some months now, and there are a few postings in various places with the same problem, but I have yet to find an answer. I use my palm to take notes, and used to load them into a word processor from the desktop--can't do that any more. Note: hot synch is OK. Problem started sometime after updating to SP2.

Any suggestions?

Win XP Pro with SP2
AMD 3200+
Palm app installed under administrator account, and used there also.

Terry


----------



## denimgirl (Dec 29, 2005)

I had this problem ages ago and couldn't find a fix on the net so I copied all the Palm files (C:\Program Files\Palm) and burnt them onto a cd. I then uninstalled Palm Desktop and reinstalled it. I then replaced all the new files with the ones that I burnt onto the cd and it worked after that.

Good Luck
Denimgirl - Tungsten E (now wireless)


----------



## SpacePhys (Dec 9, 2005)

Hmmm--seems like an odd fix, but I'll try anything at this stage. I have tried re-installing using the latest version of everything to no avail. Perhaps if I dig out the original CD.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SpacePhys (Dec 9, 2005)

I tried it--same old problem: desktop freezes at the splash screen & I have to Ctrl-Alt-Del and kill the palm.exe process.

Sigh....


----------



## denimgirl (Dec 29, 2005)

bugger.....ok.....save a copy of the palm files as suggested. Uninstall palm desktop and then reinstall it. Then, only replace your files that you really need, like contacts memos etc, and leave all the other files as is.

Let me know if that works...coz I ended up fixing mine in a simular fashion just can't remember the nitty gritty of it.

Denimgirl


----------



## SpacePhys (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks, but still no solution. 

Palm tech help, some months ago, suggested essentially what you have done. They also suggested cleaning the registry of all references to Plam, PalmOne, and U.S.Robotics, all of which I have done, to no avail.

I have seen some suggestions that this problem is related to a user on XP with insufficient privileges, but I am installing, and running with full administratot rights.

I will continue to scratch my head and remove what little hair is left. At least I can HotSynch still, but I miss being able to transfer notes from the PDA to a word processor.

Thanks again.


----------



## denimgirl (Dec 29, 2005)

hhmmmmm....well if I think of anything else, I'll let you know.

Denimgirl


----------

